# 3-4 Tage Zeit, nur wohin für Enduro-Touren?!



## Hitecdriver (19. Juni 2011)

So, nachdem ich mir die Finger wund gesucht habe nach einem schönen Wochenendausflug, folgt die Frage an die Experten:

Die Rahmenbedingungen:

Wir sind verwöhnt von den Finale Ligure Trails
ein langes Wochenende Zeit (Do-So)
vielleicht Knieschoner bedürftige Trails?!
maximal 5 Stunden Autofahrt vom Ruhrgebiet entfernt
Enduro-Touren bis max 50km
Es sollten GPS Daten der Touren vorhanden sein
Übernachtung auf einem Zeltplatz

Angedacht war z.B. in die Vogesen zu fahren: 1-2 Tage im Bikepark Lac Blanc, 2 Tage Touren fahren... 
Hat einer GPS Daten von Enduro-Touren in der Gegend? (Bisher habe ich tendenziell nur CC Touren gefunden)

Danke vorab


----------



## Jimmy (19. Juni 2011)

Vinschgau, ganz klar.
Melde dich bei mir, für 4 Tage kan ich dir viel sagen!
Lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitecdriver (19. Juni 2011)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Vinschgau, ganz klar.
> Melde dich bei mir, für 4 Tage kan ich dir viel sagen!
> Lohnt sich definitiv.



ist aber weiter als 5 Stunden...


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Juni 2011)

vogesen sind klasse zum endurotouren machen ! Aucn ist der schwarzwald ja genau gegenüber und bietet ebenfalls geniale abfahrten ! Lac blanc hat leider nur am woe auf ! Ist aber ein gaaaanz heißer tip ! Wenn man dort mit einem enduro unterwegs ist lohnt es sich von der bergstation aus zum gazon du faing hoch zu fahrn und dann die spitzkehren runter zu den cascade du rudlin zu rocken ! Mal so als tip !


----------



## mipo6 (20. Juni 2011)

Im Chiemgau kannst auch super fahren .... schau mal bei fahrtwind.de oder chiemgaubikeguide ! 

Wir sind ab Do. - So. in Livigno !

Greets.


----------



## Hitecdriver (20. Juni 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> vogesen sind klasse zum endurotouren machen ! Aucn ist der schwarzwald ja genau gegenüber und bietet ebenfalls geniale abfahrten ! Lac blanc hat leider nur am woe auf ! Ist aber ein gaaaanz heißer tip ! Wenn man dort mit einem enduro unterwegs ist lohnt es sich von der bergstation aus zum gazon du faing hoch zu fahrn und dann die spitzkehren runter zu den cascade du rudlin zu rocken ! Mal so als tip !



Hast Du noch ein paar solcher Tipps für Lac Blanc? Vielleicht mit GPS Daten?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Juni 2011)

Das ist das problem ... hab kein gps ! Fahr nach Karte und Wandererfahrungen ´, denn viele trails sind super heftig ! Aber wo man auf jedenfall auf seine kosten kommt ist der St.Utilien bei Barr ! Dort unterhält der Vogesenclub die meisten trails ! Einmal oben um die Heidenmauer und dann irgendeinen trail der zahllosen runter ! Weitere Empfehlungen wären die üblichen Verdächtigen Le Honeck , Grand Balon , Petit Balon , Balon du Alsace . Fahr die meist per Teerstraße hoch um dann eine der singletraillastige Abfahrt zu nehmen ! Zb grand Balon runter nach Thann oder über den Judenhut runter nach Guebwiler sind absolut hammer ! s1-s3 ! Wers technischer will bekommts am Le Honeck voll besorgt ! GR 5 runter zum Schiesruthsee ( heißt so irgendwie ) und dann weiter nach Mittlach . Oder man nimmt den trail mit gelben Punkt runter ins Frankental und dann weiter bis ins Münstertal ! Wer Käsefan ist dem sagt das was !  Könnt dir aber auch tips fürn Schwarzwald geben ...der rockt auch mächtig wenn man die trails kennt ! liegt ja grad gegenüber ! Freiburg ist nur ne Stunde von Lac blanc entfernt ! Die campingplätze sind im Elsas nicht gerade billig !


----------



## Jimmy (21. Juni 2011)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> ist aber weiter als 5 Stunden...



Ich würde für so gute Trails und quasi Sonnengarantie nicht mehr auf 2-3 h gucken.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juni 2011)

würde da dann auch entweder

a) Vogesen empfehlen (Grand Ballon, Petite Ballon); gibt es heftige Trails

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=536

oder 

b) Pfälzer Wald (mountainbike park pfälzer wald bitte ignorieren, recht langweilige Strecken. Die Ecke um Neustadt a.d.W. ist am interessantesten
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.65312.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11436.html

Habe da oben eine Weile gewohnt, komme ursprünglich aus Garmisch-Partenkirchen, bin also verwöhnter. Pfälzer Wald ist halt flowiger, Vogesen teilweise sehr heftig. Guten Wein und begünstigtes Klima bei beiden


----------



## Mr.Beasto (22. Juni 2011)

wenn lac blanc der ausgangspunkt für ganztagestouren sein soll kann man auch vom gazon du faing auf dem gr5 an der crete entlang zur col de la schlucht und dann weiter zum le honeck ! Dort dann abfahrt nach munster wählen ! Von munster kurz auf gr 531 nach stosswihr dann nach soultzeren hoch nach les hautes huttes , lac noir , lac blanc ! Schon fast ein muss da oben auf ser crete zu fahrn draumausblicke (sicht bei gutem wetter hin zum schwarzwald und nach süden zu den alpen ) immerwieder schöne trailabschnitte usw usw .... Die touren von der bike sind auch nicht schlecht !


----------



## rayc (22. Juni 2011)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mir die Finger wund gesucht habe nach einem schönen Wochenendausflug, folgt die Frage an die Experten:
> 
> Die Rahmenbedingungen:
> 
> ...



Dann hast du nicht richtig gesucht 

suche mal bei www.gpsies.de mit meinem Usernamen und den Suchbegriff Voges ....
z.B. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nboumoibumodobll (siehe mrBeastos post )
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dbkhdfkiqwmtsvhz
Fast alles was von der Kante nach Osten runter geht ist heftig.
Zwischen Hoheneck und Col de la Schlucht gibt es schon einiges.

Wenn ich es packe lade ich meine Touren von Ostern auch noch hoch.

Fahre jetzt auch wieder hin, es gibt noch genügend zu entdecken.
Auf den IGN25-Wanderkarten kannst du fast blind Trails raussuchen.

Pfalz ist schön, Voges sind heftiger 

Der Bike Park am Lac Blanc gehört sicherlich zu den besseren.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (22. Juni 2011)

wow , hey @rayc da haste mal en paar rausgehaun ! Mal voll ausem nähkästchen !!!! Sauber !!!! Also wenn da noch wn auge trocken bleibt !!! Die touren dürften wohl in den top ten der vogesen kommen ! Besser gehts kaum dort ! Ach nochwas zum le honeck , auf keinen fall in den sentier de roches einbiegen ! Definitiv unfahrbar wird wohl s6-s8 sein wenns sowas gibt ! Und die abfahrt vom schäfertal in das frankental sollte man vorher ablaufen um zu sehen ob man das fahrn kann ! Ebenso die abfahrt vom le honeck blaues dreieck zum lac de schiesstohthried ! Ohne jetzt die vogesen in überzubewerten , jeder der diese endurotouren gemacht hat , wird sich fragen ob er sich den gardasee noch antuen soll . Wenn das gute doch so nahe ist !


----------



## Hitecdriver (22. Juni 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Dann hast du nicht richtig gesucht
> 
> suche mal bei www.gpsies.de mit meinem Usernamen und den Suchbegriff Voges ....
> z.B. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nboumoibumodobll (siehe mrBeastos post )
> ...



Ich hatte Deine Strecken bei gpsies gesehen und auch wahrgenommen, da wir auf La Palma schon Deine Vorschläge genutzt haben 

War mir nur nicht sicher, ob es bei den Touren wirklich schön technisch bzw. flowig ist, weil keine BEschreibung dabei ist ;-) 

Lac Blanc als Park kennen wir schon...


----------



## rayc (26. Juni 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Ach nochwas zum le honeck , auf keinen fall in den sentier de roches einbiegen ! Definitiv unfahrbar wird wohl s6-s8 sein wenns sowas gibt ! Und die abfahrt vom schäfertal in das frankental sollte man vorher ablaufen um zu sehen ob man das fahrn kann ! Ebenso die abfahrt vom le honeck blaues dreieck zum lac de schiesstohthried !


Einige sachen sind mit den Bike einfach nicht machbar.
Laufen gehört da immer wieder dazu.



Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die vogesen in überzubewerten , jeder der diese endurotouren gemacht hat , wird sich fragen ob er sich den gardasee noch antuen soll . Wenn das gute doch so nahe ist !


Hey, nicht übertrieben, sonst ist da so überlaufen wie am Gardasee.
Man sollte dazu sagen das die extremen Abfahrten auf ein kleines gebiet konzentrieren.
Der Rest ist Mittelgebirge.

Jungs, fahrt bitte weiterhin an der Gardasee. 
In den Voges müsst ihr Sauerkraut essen. 

ray

Habe 3 Abfahren in Kruther tal probiert, war 
Trail runter vom Rainkopf war 
Die Wanderer haben uns für lebensmüde erklärt.
naja, sind auch höchstens 50% gefahren.


----------



## rayc (26. Juni 2011)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> Ich hatte Deine Strecken bei gpsies gesehen und auch wahrgenommen, da wir auf La Palma schon Deine Vorschläge genutzt haben
> 
> War mir nur nicht sicher, ob es bei den Touren wirklich schön technisch bzw. flowig ist, weil keine BEschreibung dabei ist ;-)
> 
> Lac Blanc als Park kennen wir schon...



La Palma?
Das wundert mich, das ist das einzige Gebiet von dem ich  keine Touren online gestellt habe.

Deine Frage zum Flow habe ich dir schon per Mail beantwortet.

Cascades du Rudlin kann man mit S2 als flowig bezeichnen.
2 Kehren packe ich da nicht, ich kann halt nicht Umsetzen.
Die Treppe oberhalb vom Wasserfall ist S4, unterhalb S3.

Tip, über das rote dreickeck nach Kruth runter.
Und dann auf das blaue Dreieck.
Entweder du kannst dann Spitzkehren fahren, oder du wirst es hassen.
Also, S2-Flow.

Das blaue  Plus vom Bockloch zum lac Kruth, ist da schon eine andere hausnummer.

Vom Col de l´Etang den blau-weissen Balken lohnt!

Achja, von Rainkopf runter war das gelbe Plus.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit den gelben Plus nach Langwasen/Mittlach der ist S2-Spitzkehren-Flow.

ray


----------



## Hitecdriver (27. Juni 2011)

Rayc: Oder hast Du nur heißt mit diskutiert im La Palma Thema? 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob nach Orbey (genauer Pairis) auch ein paar schöne Trails runter gehen?


----------



## reizhusten (28. Juli 2015)

*ausgrab*

Ich will nächste Woche im Urlaub in die Vogesen fahren und bin auf der suche nach Touren. 
Trailanteil sollte möglichst hoch sein und S1-S2 Niveau, flowig oder rumpelig. Wenn  mal ein kurzes Stück S3 oder höher  dabei ist, auch nicht schlimm. Ein paar Meter schieb ich auch oder ich versuchs doch, nur wenn der halbe Trail unfahrbar für mich ist, machts mir auch kein Spass. Wer die Harzer Trails um den Brocken/Wernigerode kennt, sowas suche ich ;-)
Länge der Touren um die 35-40 km, 1200-1500 HM, Start und Ziel am gleichen Ort.
Als Kartenmaterial hab ich die IGN25 3618 und 3619OT, in dem Bereich sollten sich also die Touren bewegen. Also Le Hohneck, Lac Blanc, La Bresse, Grand Ballon...

Von @rayc hab ich mir schon die Touren angeschaut und zum Teil mit übernommen. Ich versuch nach und nach die Infos hier aus dem Thread in eine Runde zu gießen. Bisher habe ich diese: http://www.gpsies.com/userList.do?username=palmo
V1 und 3 sind direkt von Rayc, die beiden anderen sind von mir. 
Bei V5 habe ich gelesen das der sentier de roches zu heftig ist, wie ist die Zick.Zack Abfahrt südlich davon? Eine fahrbare Alternative?
Was könnt Ihr zu den anderen Touren sagen, Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Noch mehr Tipps?

Wie siehts dort eigentlich mit campieren im Auto außerhalb von Campingplätzen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (8. August 2015)

Hallo, 
war noch nie zum Biken in den Vogesen und würde gerne vom 14-16.08. von 76185 Karlsruhe dort hin fahren. 
Schlafen würde ich in meinem Auto. 
Bräuchte daher viiiiele Tipps um gute Trails zu finden. 

Gruß 
Mike


----------

